# Smoking problem, in need of some advice please......



## shoneyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been smoking meat for a while now; recently I have been having a problem with how my product is turning out. Today I smoked some BBB, low (less than 120 degrees) and slow (12 hrs). While smoking, I keep the smoke as thin as possible, but my BBB have a bitter finish to them…… I have recently bought about ¼ of a cord of Hickory….that I  have been using for the last several smokes…..I’m not sure just how green this wood is and I’m having concerns that it may the reason my food has been coming out with a bitter taste…. Is there anything that I can do to the meat to get this bitter taste out of it ???? Any/All advice is appreciated….Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

First I hope the 120 is a typo - even 220 is low - most folks use 225-250 

Try getting some wood that has been seasoned and do a taste test. What kind of smoker are you running? Sticks or chunks?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> First I hope the 120 is a typo - even 220 is low - most folks use 225-250
> 
> 
> Try getting some wood that has been seasoned and do a taste test. What kind of smoker are you running? Sticks or chunks?



225-250 for smoking (BBB) Buckboard bacon?
I hope not!!!! :icon_eek:

Yes, make sure your wood is properly seasoned!
Unseasoned wood can be nasty and strong.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 2, 2012)

Shoney, how heavy does it feel like , is it light, very heavy or a little heavier than expected for the size , an old man told me a long time ago , if the wood is about right it's good , too light it's bad dry and if it's heavy it's too wet. my Hickory takes 6mos. , I cut ,split , and stack it in the garage, really dry there and no bugs.

That's my 2 cents , have fun and...


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Scarbelly, 120 is not a typo; I’m cold smoking it. I fully cure it (follow Pops curing recipe) my smoker is a homemade hybrid, propane fired with a chip pan sitting on-top of a fish frying burner…This picture is from when I first built it, about 5-6 years ago
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







DiggingDogFarm, I’m thinking that the wood is too green and that’s what causing my problems…I’m going to buy a bag for Wally World and give it a try on the next run to see….

Oldschoolbbq, It is pretty heavy and feels cold like it’s wet ….I bought it from a guy that sells fire wood and I’m pretty sure that he just cut it down, I feel that it's too green and that's why I’m having problems…. I’m going to buy a bag for Wally World and give it a try on the next run to see….

Thanks to all for the advice ShoneyBoy……….


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree Shoneyboy, it's probably the wood is to green. Just an idea, rub it down with a little brown sugar and see if that cuts down on the bitterness!


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 2, 2012)

try to wrap whatever you are smoking into cheese cloth. Double layer.


----------

